# Ultrasound~comparing the old and new, HELP!



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I had an u/s performed 10/14/2010 and one just last Friday. Here are the 2 reports. Can you help me analyze what I'm looking at?

OLD:
Rt lobe: Diffusely heterogeneous and nodulare in appearnce. Within the midpole, there is a small hypoechoic nodule or cyst measuring 4x2x3 mm. Adjacent to this is a solid nodule measuring 7x4x7 mm.
Size: 5.2 x 1.7 x 2.0 cm
Left Lobe: The left lobe is diffusely heterogeneous and nodular in appearnce. Wtihin the midpole, there is a complex cystic and solid oval nodule measuring 1.9 x 1.0 x 1.5 cm.
Size: 5.4 x 1.8 x 2.0 cm
Isthmus: Normal in thickness.
Other: There is increased flow noted on color Doppler imaging bilaterally.

Conclusion: Diffusely heterogeneous and nodular appearance of the thyroid gland. There is a dominant oval nodule occupying the mid pole of the left lobe. Increased flow is also noted on color Doppler imaging which can be seen in thyroiditis.

NEW u/s:
Rt Lobe: Stable iso-to hypoechoic nodule in the inferior pole measuring 8x4x8 mm. This appears stable compared to prior. There is heterogeneity of the gland.
Size: 5.2 x 1.0 x 2.3 cm
Left lobe: Complex heterogeneous nodule with cystic degeneration in the mid to upper pole of the left lobe. This measures 2.0 x 1.2 x 1.5 cm. This is essentially stable compared to the prior.
Size: 4.6 x 1.6 x 1.9 cm
Ishthmus: Normal in thickness.
Other: There is normal color Doppler flow within each lobe of the thyroid gland.

Conclusion: Stable bilateral nodules with heterogeneity. This heterogeneity can be seen in thyroiditis. Small mid pole hypoechoic nodule or cyst on the right previously noted is not seen on today's study.

~My interpretation...My nodules are 'holding steady' and essentially not changing.
Currently I am on NO meds for this but have TONS of symptoms (fatigue, low grade fever off and on throughout the day, red (lupus?) face, etc.)
I have a surgeon appt on Apr 6.

My question is this... with all normal labs and a thyroid that presents like this...would you chose a TT?? Doc (endo doc) wants me on no meds, at this time. hmmm.

HELP! :hugs:


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

34 view, no reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I had an u/s performed 10/14/2010 and one just last Friday. Here are the 2 reports. Can you help me analyze what I'm looking at?
> 
> OLD:
> Rt lobe: Diffusely heterogeneous and nodulare in appearnce. Within the midpole, there is a small hypoechoic nodule or cyst measuring 4x2x3 mm. Adjacent to this is a solid nodule measuring 7x4x7 mm.
> ...


My honest to God opinion is this, "Please get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Sonograms have their limitations; both technologically and human (operator.)

Please let us know what you decide. Maybe your appt. on the 6th. will be enlightening in more ways than one. Maybe you won't need to have the RAIU; ENT surgeouns usually know their stuff. So, please let us know either/or.

The answer to your question is yes. You need to get on w/your life.

Gosh; I hope you don't have Lupus. Did you rule out Rosacea? Test for Lupus is Anti-DNA, C3, C4.

You can look up here...... http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

